# my Avatar is BIG



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

my Avatar is BIG but cool lol
:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

No doubt, I like the drip on the letters.....:rockn:


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks lol


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

hers a link ware you can make your one http://cooltext.com/


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

It's kinda flashy.....hahaha


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i made this one with Gimp yesterday - you can light a smoke off of it!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I also made this one. You can chill a drink with it..


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

lol funny


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

STOGI said:


> It's kinda flashy.....hahaha


 
keep on staring at it you will want to buy some MudInMyBlood Swag :rockn:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

kacey1 said:


> my Avatar is BIG but cool lol
> :rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


SURE.

That's what all of us males tend to think.




Just sayin'


----------



## brutalized (Feb 23, 2009)

Had a chance to play around in Paint Shop Pro


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

brutalized said:


> Had a chance to play around in Paint Shop Pro


And all you could do was a little red x???!!!!!!!!



I THOUGHT I WAS SLOW.






Just sayin'


----------



## brutalized (Feb 23, 2009)

It shows for me, even in your post.






















sookiesmacker said:


> I THOUGHT I WAS SLOW.


So did I!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That's odd. I didn't see the flames until you posted again with sookie's quote.


----------



## brutalized (Feb 23, 2009)

The first post was a file uploaded from my pc and attached in the post, I used photobucket for the second post....I'm not sure what happened to the first one :thinking:


----------

